# Trying for baby



## AsianLass (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all, 
Ive just been diagonosed with type 2 diabetes (but docs are saying i could be type 1, so tests are being carried out at the moment)

Im 25 and just recently got married and would like to try for a baby, but im dont even know where to start and what to do! Im hearing all these horror stories about how hard it will be. 
If any1 is in the same position as me (trying for baby with diabetes) please offer me some advice


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum. 
If you have just been diagnosed then it's likely that your blood sugars have been high, this isn't ideal for conceiving as it increases the risks of complications. If you can it would be better to wait until you know that your blood sugars are controlled. You team will be able to discuss with you if they are supportive of trying for a baby. Lots of hospitals have per-conception clinics, so maybe you could get refferred to that and they can help you plan pregnancy.

If you are on oral medications then for pregnancy most people need to change over to insulin. If it turns out from the test they have run that you are type 1 then you will need to be on insulin anyway. 

So I think you should discuss with your Drs if you haven't already


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

hi welcome to the forum ..there are a few pregnant ladies on this forum and so im sure they'll be in soon and will tell you their experiences xx good luck and as sofaraways said have a chat with your GP or DSN (diabetic special nurse) xxx


----------



## Akasha (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, im kinda in the same boat. Type 1, diagnosed 2004. 
One thing after another with house ideas and jobs going down the drain, its on hold. 
Did the hospital give you a blood meter? if yes try to keep an eye on your levels untill the quacks are sure whether its 1 or 2.
As Sofaraway said let the docs know about TTC, and good luck.


----------



## AsianLass (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys 

Im on glicalide tablets to help me control it (which is 1 tablet a day) my blood sugar was 7-8 before i got diagnosed but i have managed to keep it in control with help from the blood meter.
I have been to my GP a few times, and i have still not been reffered to a diabetic nurse or consultant (which i was told i would have!), so im getting all my info online. 
Im just wary of everything and was wondering if i needed to do anything b4 hand to help me, as ive heard its hard to conceive with diabetes (dunno is this is true?)


----------



## rachelha (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello 
I will reply in more detail later, I am at work at the mo.  I just wanted to say it is possible.  I am 35, type 1 for 15 years and currently 12 weeks pregnant.  There are a number of other pregnant people on here aswell, 2 currently in hospital giving birth!
Rachel


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 4, 2010)

No Diabetes does not make it harder to conceive as I am type 1 and Conceived first try!!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello - sorry for not replying yesterday I was completely done in

You should speak to your GP or diabetic clinic about wanting to have kids.  Most clinics have a pre-pregnancy clinic where they will help you to get your levels more under control if needed before you start trying and while you are doing.  I was seen by a DSN every 2 months during this time.  

I did not get much support from my clinic until I told them I was wanting kids and then it all changed completely.  If you tell them you want kids it may speed up them refering you to the DSN/clinic.

Do you know what your hba1c is?  (This is a blood test which gives your average blood sugars over the last 3 months).  Ideally this should be below 7 before getting pregnant as the very early part of pregnancy is really important for the health of the baby.  Mine was 7.4 when I was given the go ahead to start trying as I have a lot of problems with swinging blood sugars and was struggling to get it lower than this without having lots of hypos.  

You should also get a prescription off your GP for folic acid.  Diabetics are recommended to take 5mg of folic acid while trying to conceive and for the first trimester.  5mg is a higher dose than what you can buy in shops.

My only other bit of advice would be to try not to look up too much stuff on the internet.  It is not easy being diabetic and pregnant but it is possible.  

Feel free to pm me any questions you have.


----------

